# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  αντικαταθλιπτικα και αλκοόλ

## akis1

καλησπέρα παιδιά.. περνώ cipralex 10mg και καταναλώνω καθημερινά πολύ αλκοολ υπαρxει πρόβλημα σχετικά με αυτό? γιατροί μου λένε ότι χάνεις την επίδραση του φαρμάκου.. άλλη λένε πως είναι επικίνδυνο.. στο φυλλάδιο χρήσης του cipralex πάντως δεν αναφέρει κάποια αλληλεπίδραση με το αλκοόλ... 

είναι η μοναδική μου λύση για να μην περνώ αυτό το ρημάδι το xanax

δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω με άλλους τρόπους... δεν θέλω τα φάρμακα.. δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι... 

εξάλλου 4χρονια που περνώ το cipralex και όσα αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά είχα δοκιμάσει... σε ρίχνουνε παρα πολύ...

καταθλιπτικά είναι... και δεν φτάνει αυτό μου αλλάξανε την συμπεριφορά μου δεν είμαι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που ήμουνα... μου έχουνε φέρει αμνησία.. δεν σκέφτομαι σωστά... και το κορυφαίο ότι εκεί που δεν είχα ΙΔΨ το έπαθα και αυτό... και μαζί με ψύχωση... 

σε γιατρό δεν πρόκειται να αναφερθώ ξανά σε καμια περίπτωση...! μπορώ να καταφέρω να γίνω καλά και μονος μου χωρίς φάρμακα και χαζομάρες...! 

δεν θα πέσω για τίποτα και για κανέναν ξανά...! :)

----------


## menis_64

γενικα συναστάτε να μην καταναλωνεις αλκοολ μαζι με τα φαρμακα, ή αν ειναι εφιχτο σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες...Παντως και εγω επειδη χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα αντικαθλιπτικα κυριως, καταλωνω μονο μπυρα...και αυτο οχι μαζι με την ωρα που λαμβανω και το φαρμακο, γιατι δρα στον οργανισμο περιεργα, δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω πως ακριβως ενοιωθα...αλλα να θυμασαι οτι και το αλκοολ μπορει να γινει το ιδιο καταστροφικο και επικυνδινο για την υγεια σου αν κανεις μεγαλη και μακροχρονια χρηση...οσο για την καταθλιψη δεν μπορεις να την αποδωσεις οτι οφειλεται στο φαρμακο, αλλα και παλι αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος μπορεις να τα σταματησεις για να δεις τι πραγματικα θα αισθανεσαι

----------


## akis1

έχει τύχει να πιο χάπι και στο καπάκι ρακομελο.. δεν παρατήρησα κάτι το περίεργο.... 

ένταξη δεν είμαι και αλκοολικός απλά με το πολύ αλκοόλ που αναφέρω είναι ότι πίνω ποτά με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε αλκοόλ... :p

----------


## menis_64

τοτε μπορεις σχετικα να αποφανθεις οτι το αλκοολ δεν επηρεαζει και τοσο την αγωγη σου...αλλα θα ηταν ασφαλεστερο να παιρνεις την αγωγη μερα και το βραδυ να κατεβαζεις την βοτκα σου!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Το ιδιο εκανα κι εγω καποτε , με κρασι ομως , οχι 40αρια ποτα .............εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο , και αυτο που κανεις , το κοκτεηλ , φτιαχνεις ενα τελειως διαφορετικο φαρμακο με αγνωστες ιδιοτητες , συν επιπλεον οτι το αλκοολ εχει καταθλιπτικη δραση μεσομακροπροθεσμα , οποτε χειροτερευεις την κατασταση σου ........................
δεν εχει καμμια σχεση η ωρα που παιρνεις το φαρμακο με την ωρα που πινεις ...........

----------


## anxious4ever

> καλησπέρα παιδιά.. περνώ cipralex 10mg και καταναλώνω καθημερινά πολύ αλκοολ υπαρxει πρόβλημα σχετικά με αυτό? γιατροί μου λένε ότι χάνεις την επίδραση του φαρμάκου.. άλλη λένε πως είναι επικίνδυνο.. στο φυλλάδιο χρήσης του cipralex πάντως δεν αναφέρει κάποια αλληλεπίδραση με το αλκοόλ... 
> 
> είναι η μοναδική μου λύση για να μην περνώ αυτό το ρημάδι το xanax
> 
> δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω με άλλους τρόπους... δεν θέλω τα φάρμακα.. δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι... 
> 
> εξάλλου 4χρονια που περνώ το cipralex και όσα αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά είχα δοκιμάσει... σε ρίχνουνε παρα πολύ...
> 
> καταθλιπτικά είναι... και δεν φτάνει αυτό μου αλλάξανε την συμπεριφορά μου δεν είμαι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που ήμουνα... μου έχουνε φέρει αμνησία.. δεν σκέφτομαι σωστά... και το κορυφαίο ότι εκεί που δεν είχα ΙΔΨ το έπαθα και αυτό... και μαζί με ψύχωση... 
> ...


ψυχωση??? ειχες ψυχωση? αυτο το ειχες ξαναπει καπου εδω??

----------


## akis1

> ψυχωση??? ειχες ψυχωση? αυτο το ειχες ξαναπει καπου εδω??


ποτε μου δεν είχα ψύχωση... έτσι όμως μου λέει ο ψυχίατρος ότι έπαθα ψύχωση... :p

και ήθελε να μου δώσει θεραπεία με αντιψυχωσικά.. έτσι απλά για να έχει με κάτι να ασχολείται μάλλον...

----------


## loca

κι εγω περνω ρισπερνταλ και λαντοζ και πινω καμια μπυρα η κανα ελαφρυ ποτο και κανα μπαφο

----------


## kavkaz

Και εγω περνω ρισπερνταλ κκαι πριν λιγο καιρο που υποτροπιασα με ναρκωτικα απο την κοκαινη λαλησα λιγο νομιζα οτι με παρακολουθουν απ την τηλεοραση

----------


## loca

εγω περυσι ειχα λαλησει που πεθανε η γατα μου και φοβομουν οτι θα πεθανουν ολοι οι δικοι μου κ φοβομουν εναν παλιο γνωστο οτι θα μου κανει κακο αλλα πιστευω οτι δε μου φταινε οι μπαφοι.παρεπιπτοντως πηγα σε ενα γιατρο τη δευτερα και δε του φανηκε τοσο τραγικο το οτι πινω ενα γαρο τη βδομαδα

----------


## Soulfly

> εγω περυσι ειχα λαλησει που πεθανε η γατα μου και φοβομουν οτι θα πεθανουν ολοι οι δικοι μου κ φοβομουν εναν παλιο γνωστο οτι θα μου κανει κακο αλλα πιστευω οτι δε μου φταινε οι μπαφοι.παρεπιπτοντως πηγα σε ενα γιατρο τη δευτερα και δε του φανηκε τοσο τραγικο το οτι πινω ενα γαρο τη βδομαδα


αν εχεις ψυχωσικες τασεις κανει κακο εστω κ το λιγο λοκα, μακροπροθεσμα ειδικα μπορει να λαλησεις με ιδεες κτλπ, ψυχικες παθησεις κ μαυρο ειναι σαν να ριχνεις λαδι στη φωτια, εδω αλκοολ να πινεις με τα φαρμακα κ μπορει να γινεις σκατα σε χρονο μηδεν, ποσο μαλλον με ουσια ψυχεδελικη οπως το χασισι, βεβαια καθε εγκεφαλος αντιδρα διαφορετικα και καποιος μπορει να αντεχει παραπανω, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι παντως πως ειναι καλο να μη βλεπουμε το κεφαλι μας σα δοκιμαστικο σωληνα χημικων ενωσεων και τον εαυτο μας ως πειραματοζωο
ευχαριστω

----------


## loca

> αν εχεις ψυχωσικες τασεις κανει κακο εστω κ το λιγο λοκα, μακροπροθεσμα ειδικα μπορει να λαλησεις με ιδεες κτλπ, ψυχικες παθησεις κ μαυρο ειναι σαν να ριχνεις λαδι στη φωτια, εδω αλκοολ να πινεις με τα φαρμακα κ μπορει να γινεις σκατα σε χρονο μηδεν, ποσο μαλλον με ουσια ψυχεδελικη οπως το χασισι, βεβαια καθε εγκεφαλος αντιδρα διαφορετικα και καποιος μπορει να αντεχει παραπανω, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι παντως πως ειναι καλο να μη βλεπουμε το κεφαλι μας σα δοκιμαστικο σωληνα χημικων ενωσεων και τον εαυτο μας ως πειραματοζωο
> ευχαριστω


το ξερω απλα εγω πιστευω δεν ειχα προβλημα ποτε απλα ειχα υπερβολικες αντιδρασεις εκεινο το διαστημα

----------


## Έρις

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην κατηγορία των uppers των ψυχοτροπικών ουσιών, δηλαδή εντείνουν τη λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος, το xanax στηρίζει τη λειτουργία του αντικαταθλιπτικού, καθώς τα ηρεμιστικά ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των downers, που χαμηλώνουν τη λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος. Υποτίθεται πως έτσι επέρχεται η ισορροπία στη χημεία του εγκεφάλου και η ισορροπημένη λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος. Όσον αφορά το αλκόολ ανήκει στην κατηγορία των downers... γι αυτό είναι το μόνο που σε χαλαρώνει... ρίχνει τη λειτουργία του νευρικού σου συστήματος. Ωστόσο, η κατάχρηση αλκοόλ κρύβει κατάθλιψη. Εγώ για να μην κόψω τελείως το αλκόολ δεν έχω δεχτεί ακόμη να πάρω φαρμακευτική αγωγή συμβατικής ιατρικής, ωστόσο έχω περιορίσει και το αλκοόλ στη ζωή μου. Σε καταλαβαίνω... κι εμένα είναι το μόνο που με χαλαρώνει. Κάθε είδους κατάχρηση είναι ανάλογη της ψυχικής διαταραχής. Προτείνω να μην τα μπερδεεύεις... Δεν φοβάσαι αυτό το κοκτέιλ; Συγκεκριμένα, ο ψυχίατρος μου, μου είπε ότι δεν τον ενοχλεί να πιω μία στη τόσες κάτι ελαφρύ, αλλά πρέπει να είμαι πάντα προσεκτική στο θέμα του αλκοόλ.

----------


## Macgyver

Αγαπητη Ερις , σορυ που θα σε διορθωσω , τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι uppers , μαλλον downers ειναι ......... upper ειναι η κοκαινη , η αμφεταμινη , ..................τα ζαναξ , οντως ειναι downers , και το αλκοολ , ο λογος που σε ' φτιαχνει ' , ειναι οτι δρα στους υποδοχεις της ντοπαμινης , δλδ της ευχαριστησης , εκει δρα και η κοκαινη , γιαυτο το αλκοολ ειναι εθιστικο , ενω τα ζαναξ , δρουν στους υποδοχεις του GABA ( αμινοβουτυρικου οξεως ) , δλδ της αισθησης ηρεμιας , που δεν ειναι υποδοχεις που προκαλουν ιδιαιτερη ευχαριστηση , αλλα το ζαναξ , ειδικα αυτο , ειναι και ψυχοτροπο , οποτε δρα λιγο και στους υποδοχεις ντοπαμινης , αλλα αμα το κοψεις , δεν το ' αναπολεις ' , ενω το αλκοολ το αναπολεις , εχεις μια ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση ........σωστο , η καταχρηση αλκοολ , προκαλει κταθλιψη , και καλά κανεις και το περιοριζεις , αλλιως διαιωνιζεις μια κατασταση .....

----------


## Macgyver

> κι εγω περνω ρισπερνταλ και λαντοζ και πινω καμια μπυρα η κανα ελαφρυ ποτο και κανα μπαφο


Για μικρες ποσοτητες , δεν πειραζει .........................

----------


## Έρις

Μη ζητάς συγγνώμη, κάθε διαφωτιστική διευκρίνιση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Απλώς παρέθεσα με τόση σιγουρία την απόψη μου, δίοτι είμαι φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας (μίκρο εξάμηνο βέβαια). Βασιζόμενη, λοιπόν, σε ότι έχω μάθει μέχρι τώρα εξέθεσα την άποψη μου. Έχω ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο δίαγραμμα για τις ψυχοτροπικές ουσίες διασκέδασης και θεραπείας, αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου πεις την απόψη σου.

----------


## Macgyver

Την αποψη μου για ποιο πραμα να πω ? σιγουρα ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα , αφου το σπουδαζεις το αντικειμενο , εγω τα ξερω επειδη μαρεσει να διαβαζω τετοια θεματα , κι εχω και κτθλψη ............να εκφερω γνωμη για τις ψυχοτροπες ουσιες διασκεδασης ? δεν παιρνω ποτέ , ουτε τις εγκρινω ..........θεραπειας για ποια ασθενεια ? μονο για κτθλψη γνωριζω .....

----------

